# Shell and tube Heat Exchanger Design by excel



## عثمان الراوي (31 ديسمبر 2010)

Shell and tube Heat Exchanger Design by excel​ 
The physical properties of materials are given in the sheet but you can add your equations for specific heat and other properties​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (31 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور دكتورنا الغالي على هذا الملف المفيد جدا ننتظر الجديد دوما من مواضيعك المميزة ...


----------



## oscoo (6 أبريل 2011)

مشكور علي المجهود


----------



## Teknovalley (7 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً وأحسن اليك ... والله كنت محتاج حاجة زي كده فعلا


----------



## mostafa shawky (22 أغسطس 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssss begad ramadan karem


----------



## abco2005 (26 أغسطس 2011)

thank u ...rmdan kreem


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (26 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## رغدة ليبيا (23 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمر الكبيسي (26 يونيو 2012)

many thanks


----------



## belal7 (7 يوليو 2012)

شكرا جزيل لك


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (12 يوليو 2012)

wonderful


----------



## عمر الكبيسي (25 مايو 2013)

many thanks


----------

